# Noreve for iPod Touch 5th Gen



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just ordered a Noreve case for my iPod Touch 5g. As many Kindle owners know, Noreve cases are of very high quality, they come in many colors, and they're user friendly. The only negative is that it takes 2-4 wks to get one, and (at least in the past) the packaging can be somewhat of a mess. That being said, I'm taking a chance, since there are few similar choices out there. Wish me good luck! 
Also, using the code gives 15% off, and shipping is free right now!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------

